# Front Brakes Dead after 22000km (Spec V).



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Just found out today that my front brakes are done. I opted for ABS over the Brembos mostly because I'd heard and most recently have seen, that the Brembos are very difficult to modulate and lockups are likely. I remeber seeing somewhere that you could upgrade the ABS set up with some Brembos but I also remember some ludicrous price tag. Today I got an estimate for replacing my front brakes with Brembos for $386 canadian including install and taxes! While my car never once suffered from brake fade, I will now be able to charge hard at the corners on the track and at the Porsche autox events with the knowledge that my brakes will last more than the 22000kms my factory brakes did. Long live the aftermarket!
:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

damn what a sticker price!


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

ittamaticstatic said:


> damn what a sticker price!


Werd! I can't even find a place in the US that will sell the parts for less and that's before even considering the lower value of the Canadian buck yo!


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Dude see if you can get your hands on another set!


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

i want abs......


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

http://mossyperformance.com/model/struct.php?page=8&cat_id=34&model_id=63

That should help put that awsome price in perspective.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Whats the Canadian Dollar compared to the US Dollar


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


> Whats the Canadian Dollar compared to the US Dollar


alot less.

I'm thinking that .80 USD is equal to about 1 Canuck dollar


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you got the entire upgrade for that including the upgraded rear calipers and master? you also realize that the abs you have will still lock up with the brembos?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Sold for 308.oo dollars! Please ship to.....

Oh I don't want the abs version. Don't have it don't want it!


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

*Questions answered.*

Canadian Dollar = $0.847 US

And the job I'm getting is for the front brakes only and includes replacing the rotors (mine are pitted to shi#!).

Also important to note; I'm not increasing the brake size, just the quality (Brembo).


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

So brembo rotors on your regular brakes?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

While there are different types of fade, pad choice will have the most affect and not the rotors.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> So brembo rotors on your regular brakes?


No, the pads are 'a la Brembo' as well.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Zac said:


> While there are different types of fade, pad choice will have the most affect and not the rotors.


This is totally true. In fact, if my discs weren't scrooby-doobied, I would have just done the pads. But since I had no choice, I thought to make an upgrade while I was at it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ever consider going for Hawk HPS or Carbotech Bobcat?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> No, the pads are 'a la Brembo' as well.


in your stock calipars?

Or are you just getting Brembo parts that are STOCK size and not the upgraded brembo package?

You've got me confused dude.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

As I mentioned before, I'm NOT increasing the size of my brakes, just the brand. The reason I'm going with the Brembos is that they are far better than stock and cheaper/more available than any other good quality aftermarket brakes here in Edmonton. I don't need more stopping power, I just need something that will hold up a little better. 22000kms for a set of brakes is a joke!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> As I mentioned before, I'm NOT increasing the size of my brakes, just the brand. The reason I'm going with the Brembos is that they are far better than stock and cheaper/more available than any other good quality aftermarket brakes here in Edmonton. I don't need more stopping power, I just need something that will hold up a little better. 22000kms for a set of brakes is a joke!



May I suggest looking into Powerslot rotors. and Zac listed 2 great people that make supurb pads as well.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

And why not the Brembos? I thought I wasn't paying all that much. Or is it that the others are better?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Brembo makes a variety of rotors. The bottom end is OE replacements. They are not slotted nor drilled. Then you have the crap parts. These are OE Brembo rotors that have been third party machine drilled. They are exceptionally prone to cracking and failure. At the top you have actual Brembo drolled and slotted rotors. These do not crack and costs about $200 US for the fronts.

The 2 best pads are the Hawk HPS and Carbotech Bobcat 1521 if you want a pad that works for both street and light track days. For heavier track days, the Hawk HP+ and Carbotech Panther line are better choices but not nearly as streetable.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I'm gonna stick with my mechanics recommendations for now though. I'll see how next year goes and if need be, I'll even go to a bigger discs.


----------

